# Curious fish behavior



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

I have two juvenile yellow labs that have been in my aquarium for at least three months that have all of the sudden stopped feeding. They also seem lethargic and are spending most of their time hiding near the back of the tank. I spend alot of time watching the activity in the tank and all of the other fish completely ignore the yellow labs, so I don't think it is stress related to agression. My other yellow labs ( I have two more juvies) appear fine and are feeding and active. I checked my water quality and the parameters all look good, although the nitrates are a tad higher (30ppm) than I would like them to be. The rest of the fish in the tank all appear to be fine. Total number of fish in the tank is 13 (55 gallon). I plan on doing a water change and removing the carbon from one of my filters and refreshing it. With this behavior effecting more than one fish I am concerned that their may be something insidious (disease) going on here. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions.

Thanks :-?


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

read the BLOAT sticky...I believe in METRO!... :fish:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php


----------



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not so sure it is bloat. However, if it is should I be worried about the tankmates. Also, I don't have a hospital tank. I do have a fry tank and I think the fry are large enough so that they wouldn't get eaten...plus the labs aren't eating anyways. Would it be a good idea to use my fry tank as a hospital?


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I would treat the whole tank, to be on the safe side...metro is safe...just follow directions... :thumb:

ps
I hope u are feeding them properly.


----------



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

Ocean Nutrition-Cichlid Veggie Formula flakes and one piece of lettuce a week.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

no wht poop?...cuz anytime I see my t-dubs hiding or not eating...those are the first symptoms of bloat...bam, here comes my metro...thank god I havent had to use in 3 years... :thumb:


----------



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

Update:

The afflicted labs condition have not changed, but upon closer look I think they may have bloat (abdomens are just a little larger than they should be). According to the article if this is the case they are likely goners. The problem I have now is that my exasperatus appears to have mated today and the female is holding. Will the metro have an adverse effect on the eggs if I treat the whole tank?

Should I cut my losses and euthanize the afflicted labs?

Thanks


----------

